# Zimbabwe (Mugabe): Children Forced to Mine for Diamonds and other attrocities



## Neser Boha (Jun 26, 2009)

Children forced to mine Zimbabwe diamonds | World news | guardian.co.uk


> *Hundreds of children are being forced by Zimbabwe's army to dig for diamonds to bankroll senior lieutenants of President Robert Mugabe,* a Human Rights Watch investigation has found.
> 
> Researchers believe that revenue from illegal trading of the gems is being funnelled to Mugabe's senior lieutenants in his Zanu-PF party, as well as the Reserve Bank of Zimbabwe, which has underwritten some military operations. The money could prove a lifeline for Zanu-PF as it regroups ahead of the next election, expected in two years' time.
> 
> ...



It sickens me that such shit can still happen in the 21st century.  What the hell?!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 26, 2009)

i am simply amazed you are this naive.....you wanna feel sorry for the kids...well the kids in the mines have it a lot better than the little boys forced to go fight in wars.....that still happens....people still kill girl babies since they are of no value....people kill their women like you would kill a spider....look at muslims and the honor killings....i could go on and on but it would just be depressing....


----------



## Neser Boha (Jun 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i am simply amazed you are this naive.....you wanna feel sorry for the kids...well the kids in the mines have it a lot better than the little boys forced to go fight in wars.....that still happens....people still kill girl babies since they are of no value....people kill their women like you would kill a spider....look at muslims and the honor killings....i could go on and on but it would just be depressing....



No, bones, I am not 'this' naive... and I know that a lot of even worse things are still happening around the world - however, I think I'm still free to feel outraged by every single one of them... without others calling me 'naive'.  But thanks for being so thoughtful...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 26, 2009)

always here to help....

children have no power...no voice....even in this country where we claim to value children...everyone is upset over the death of the king of pedofiles....

btw there is nothing wrong with being naive....why would one truly wish to see the world the way it really is?


----------



## editec (Jun 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> always here to help....
> 
> children have no power...no voice....even in this country where we claim to value children...everyone is upset over the death of the king of pedofiles....
> 
> btw there is nothing wrong with being naive....*why would one truly wish to see the world the way it really is?*


 
Because they want to cheer down, perhaps?

_Hell, hell is for children._


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 26, 2009)

then toss into the mix...these children are mining and dying over rocks that should be bascially worthless.....what makes diamonds costly....de beers...there is no shortage of diamonds..they can now be manufactored or reproduced..almost a cloning....no real reason for "blood" diamonds to still exist...but women of fashion have to have this allusion about a large diamond being a status of how much you are loved....de beers is very talented in their marketing....years when they have a surplus of smaller diamonds you get something like the "journey" necklace...going from a med diamond to a series of smaller ones....

kobe gave his wife a huge ass purple diamond...all was forgiven....what is it about women and diamonds....?  ... o its marketing....if he loves you he will spend 2 months gross...not net...but gross salary on your diamond...what the fuck....1/6 of  your yearly income?


----------



## waltky (Jul 21, 2016)

Mugabe's days numbered?...





*Zimbabwe leader's loyalists make surprise break with Mugabe*
_Jul 21,`16 -- Veterans of Zimbabwe's independence war made a significant break with President Robert Mugabe for the first time Thursday, calling him dictatorial, manipulative and egocentric._


> The Zimbabwe National Liberation War Veterans Association has been a pillar of support for the 92-year-old leader for decades, but it released a statement criticizing the man it had long been quick to defend. The veterans are known for unleashing violence on those opposing the government.  The surprise revolt by Mugabe's aging corps of loyalists comes after nationwide anti-government protests organized via social media. Many in Zimbabwe are frustrated by a rapidly deteriorating economy, a currency crisis and alleged corruption.  "We note, with concern, shock and dismay, the systematic entrenchment of dictatorial tendencies, personified by the president and his cohorts, which have slowly devoured the values of the liberation struggle," the statement said after dozens of veterans' representatives from around the country met Thursday, changing anti-government slogans.
> 
> The group said it would no longer support Mugabe's political campaigns, accusing him of abandoning the veterans for the youth league of the ruling party ZANU-PF.  The veterans' group, whose members are in their 60s and older, blamed the southern African country's economic crisis on "bankrupt leadership," and it accused Mugabe of corruption: "This rot needs to be uprooted, and right now."  There was no immediate comment from the government. Mugabe has repeatedly said he plans to run again in 2018 and rule until he dies.  Thursday's announcement "delegitimizes Mugabe in a big way, not least because he is always quick to flaunt his war credentials and revels in his title as patron of the war veterans association," said political analyst Gabriel Shumba, chairman of the South Africa-based Zimbabwe Exiles Forum. "The youths may provide him with the muscle he needs right now, but they don't command any meaningful political stock."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 27, 2016)

Mugabe gettin' vindictive...




*Zimbabwe's president Mugabe vows 'severe' punishment for loyalists who turned on him*
_July 27, 2016 - Zimbabwe's 92-year-old president on Wednesday said the longtime loyalists who turned against him last week should face "severe" punishment, and he vowed to stay in power for "a long time."_


> President Robert Mugabe made his first public response to a scathing statement by veterans of the country's 1970's liberation war. They called him dictatorial, manipulative and egocentric.  The Zimbabwe National Liberation War Veterans Association long had been quick to defend Mugabe, even with violence.  Mugabe demanded new leadership for the association, claiming Western countries have infiltrated it.  "We have ordered an investigation to identify authors of the statement. ... The punishment will be severe," he said to thousands of supporters at the ruling ZANU-PF party's headquarters in the capital, Harare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

